# New Stereo Install, Problems Arose



## Jahblah90 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello all. New to the board. I usually just Google/read previous forum threads if I need assistance, but this time I need to post. I picked up my GTO about 2 weeks ago, and needed a new stereo because the stock stereo was a bit dated for my needs (aux, USB, bluetooth). So I purchased a new double din stereo, along with an installation kit, which included the harness, trim, removal tool, etc.. as I'd need. Long story short, I'd forgotten about the steering wheel kit, and when everything was hooked up, the fuel gauge and the airbag were both bugging out. The dash beeps, and the middle display reads "fuel gauge and airbag failure, contact dealer" or something along those lines. If I shut the car off, then start it again, the fuel gauge works for a few seconds, then cuts out. Also the steering wheel controls do not function as they used to. Is all of this because of not having the steering wheel interface retain kit? I understand that not having the steering wheel retain kit wouldn't allow steering controls, and maybe not the airbag, but the fuel gauges? Please help.


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

im about to do the same upgrade, now im scared!!!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Did a similar upgrade over 8 years ago and had no problems. Used a wiring adapter and a steering wheel kit and everything is still working fine to this day. Look through this thread:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/aftermarket-radio-q-24440/


----------

